# Is it safe?



## CookiesMilk (Jun 27, 2010)

I plan to order the acekard 2i and noticed why is it so much cheaper compare to the price of http://www.4coolday.com ... Is the site reliable? No scam? Will it send the card to Malaysia if I ordered it?


----------



## Berthenk (Jun 27, 2010)

You're asking on an affiliated website if a shop is safe?
Yes, they're safe and reliable. I've yet to find any negative feedback.


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 27, 2010)

Of course ShopTemp is safe! Prices always vary between websites. Many people have had good deliveries from ShopTemp.


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Jun 27, 2010)

CookiesMilk said:
			
		

> I plan to order the acekard 2i and noticed why is it so much cheaper compare to the price of http://www.4coolday.com ... Is the site reliable? No scam? Will it send the card to Malaysia if I ordered it?



Shoptemp is very safe and trustworthy. There's a whole discussion topic about the place with satisfied customers' comments, (mine included). I doubt there will be any trouble sending it to Malaysia, but if there is, Shoptemp will let you know.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 27, 2010)

yes it is safe very much


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 27, 2010)

SixtySixHundred said:
			
		

> CookiesMilk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i read some of the feedback and not all customer were satisfied, it's making me a bit distant to order from them, i know they are cheaper than anywhere else but is it worth it if get lost? or if you don't received what you payed for.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 27, 2010)

I don't believe there are any real issues with ShopTemp. Most of the complaints seem to be about shipping delays, which are out of the hands of ShopTemp. 4CoolDay for example are also based on China/ KH and will suffer the same issues.

You also have to remember because GBAtemp is affilated with ShopTemp, people are much more likely to air their issues here than with other retailers.

You are much safer buying from ShopTemp than 4CoolDay.

ShopTemp didn't come from nowhere, GBAtemp partnered with an already established suppiler. I believe there were certain criteria set for the partner, such as having perfect english for customer support etc.


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Jun 27, 2010)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> SixtySixHundred said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not everyone can be happy with everything... If they all said that Shoptemp was the greatest shop on earth, you'd say they were suspiciously biased. 

Go buy from where you go buy from...


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 27, 2010)

Yeah, Shoptemp are quite safe and reliable, they can be trusted as they are affiliated directly with GBAtemp.
Shoptemp also has quite good prices compares to some other flashcart retailers.
I've already bought a cheap R4DS for nostalgia's sake and it works perfectly after arriving safely, and I've even generated some affiliate funds.


----------



## gamefreak94 (Jun 27, 2010)

I don't agree that shoptemp is safe and there is a lot of negative feedback on the sd cards they are giving out! 
I hate them from personal experiences 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



edit: Also if you want it cheap go to priceangels.com .


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 27, 2010)

gamefreak94 said:
			
		

> I don't agree that shoptemp is safe and there is a lot of negative feedback on the sd cards they are giving out!
> I hate them from personal experiences


The complaints I saw were all about Kingston microSDs, and they have taken steps to fix it.
http://shoptemp.com/news/26/New-Kingston-M...ks.html?ref=900

They now have a new supplier of Kingston microSDs from Kingston's recommended suppliers, so there should not be any issues.


----------



## gamefreak94 (Jun 27, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> gamefreak94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still don't support them even if i am a proud member of GBAtemp.
It took them Almost 2 months to ship my order so i just asked for a refund. The shipping was in their control as they neglected my order until i sent them a ticket a month after i bought it.  They then say that they were going to ship it. Like wtf.


----------



## Zetta_x (Jun 27, 2010)

gamefreak94 said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let me get this straight,

you put in an order and 2 months later it was finally shipped. You have never mentioned why the delay, was it an error electronically wise, was their payments glitches?


----------



## gamefreak94 (Jun 27, 2010)

Yeah! Pretty much. It sucked really bad to. First i order on April 29. May 2nd they say that they have shipped.  June 17 I sent them a ticket then they said that they were going to ship the item. I just asked for a refund back.
edit: They never mentioned the delays at all. They just said they will ship it after i sent the ticket.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 27, 2010)

well i am going to bite my tongue and take the gamble, will be using express delivery though.


----------



## gamefreak94 (Jun 27, 2010)

Yes use express not air mail!


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 27, 2010)

True enough, free shipping is free but it took my order 4 weeks to arrive.
But I DO blame the volcanic ash cloud for that.


----------



## CookiesMilk (Jun 28, 2010)

Er, I plan to order it now, but I have a question, is it really that fast, 12-48 hours then arrived? What about if I'm at school and the card come then no one help to get it ._.


----------



## monkat (Jun 28, 2010)

CookiesMilk said:
			
		

> Is it safe?



No. When you order, a ninja will pop out and kill you. Beware. Be ware. Be aware of the danger. Fear.




			
				CookiesMilk said:
			
		

> Er, I plan to order it now, but I have a question, is it really that fast, 12-48 hours then arrived? What about if I'm at school and the card come then no one help to get it ._.



I'm not sure about shipping time...I chose the cheapest option and it took a week or two. They should leave it in the mailbox, unless you insure it.


----------



## retrogamefan (Jun 28, 2010)

I can very much recommend ShopTemp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Placed and paid for my order of a DSTWO, DSONEi and an AK2i on 19/06/2010 and chose registered airmail.

Order was shipped on 21/06/2010 and I received it earlier today 28/06/2010.

So only 9 days from ordering to receiving my package.

Nice and quick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 28, 2010)

Yes... yes... yes....

Shoptemp IS safe. 
I've ordered from them a DSTwo using 'standard' delivery & I got it within 6-7 of the official release date

Had no problems tracking it (when it was dispatched, when It left China, When it arrived in UK etc), & on top of all this - I didn't have to even sign for it (despite it being registered post)


----------



## CookiesMilk (Jun 29, 2010)

Wow, my aunt say need 1 month -__- Because that I live in Malaysia....? *Sigh*


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 29, 2010)

CookiesMilk said:
			
		

> Wow, my aunt say need 1 month -__- Because that I live in Malaysia....? *Sigh*


I'm sorry, but what are you going on about?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 29, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> CookiesMilk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think CookiesMilk is saying their aunt thinks it'll take a month to ship cause they live in Malaysia. That or they have to wait a month to order it.


----------



## George Dawes (Jun 29, 2010)

one month for an airmail package?  I've always had the stuff in less than a week whenever I've had a few bits sent over from HK via airmail.  Usually a few days.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 29, 2010)

George Dawes said:
			
		

> one month for an airmail package?  I've always had the stuff in less than a week whenever I've had a few bits sent over from HK via airmail.  Usually a few days.



It does happen. There was one temper on here that posted a month ago about him never receiving his card, he posted a few days ago to say he still hasn't received it. I don't remember where he got it though, which is why I would just order from ShopTemp, it seems a lot sager than a few other sites.


----------



## Costello (Jun 29, 2010)

--in short, yes it is safe, and GBAtemp is here to guarantee it--

to answer previous criticism:

1) there were a FEW issues with microSD cards. When i say a few, thats like, 5 or 6 out of like 10000. That's still quite high, they'd rather aim at getting a 0% defect rate, so they changed suppliers and now are using the official kingston recommended ones. There's invoices to prove it.
The problem being, whenever someone has a problem, they feel inclined to post it on the gbatemp forums because there's an "official" place to complain. For other shops, sure there are complaints but people don't know where to post them...

2) gamefreak94: about your particular issue, I don't know what happened but there must have been a technical problem. I mean everything's automated, if your order had been fine, why didnt it get processed? I know they've had host problems before (which they solved btw) and some orders didn't go through because of PayPal. Anywayy, like I said before, GBAtemp is here to ensure that things go smoothly, if you have a problem or feel that something went wrong or something's not fair, you can contact one of the admins directly by PM and we will make sure that "justice gets done".

3) jalaneme: not receiving an item happens *extremely* rarely (I haven't seen anyone complaining about it here yet, but it could happen), and it only happens for non registered HK airmail. If that were to happen though, they have insurance and your order gets refunded or resent. So customers always get their stuff eventually. Besides, they take photos of each parcel before they get sent as proof of shipping.

we weren't going to partner with any random shop, you'd imagine that we made sure that they are reliable


----------



## playallday (Jun 29, 2010)

.


----------



## purplesludge (Jun 29, 2010)

They're safe I preordered my dstwo with free shipping and got within 10 days of release.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 30, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> CookiesMilk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ROFL


----------



## Adeus (Jul 30, 2010)

well mostly it depends where you live and how strict are your local customs checking.

from HK to asian countries, it should not take up to like 3 week or more.(unless the customs withheld your package)
It happened to me once back in my own country where the local customs just withheld to my package and never inform me even though my mobile number and all were stated on top of the package and took them 1 month odd just to process that my item is not of any threat... cause when it reached into my hands, my package was like in a mess... luckily it was bubble wrapped so my flashcard was safe and un-damage.

also HK has quite a very unstable postal service. that what i can say. sometimes it takes ages for them to process even their own local mail.
i ordered tons of stuffs from HK sites before and took ages for package to get to my doorstep. i know the anxiety of it thinking if you were scammed or not.
if shoptemp was a scam, i dont think GBATEMP will want to have anything to do with them since GBATEMP is quite a well established site over so many years.

so just have a little patience and you will eventually have what you ordered.

Just penny for my thoughts

Regards,
Adeus


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 30, 2010)

^^

Why bump the topic if he probably already got what he ordered?


----------



## xist (Jul 30, 2010)

Is it safe?


----------

